# What club do you belong to?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Would be nice to have some links to local clubs if you are traveling and needs some trail or ride info!

Mine:

http://mdatv.ca/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MIMB BFWDP Club!!! :rockn: HA!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

my700hasbeenbrokensolongIdontrememberwhatitsliketoridebecauseIhavetoomuchotherstufftospendmymoneyon.com club.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> my700hasbeenbrokensolongIdontrememberwhatitsliketoridebecauseIhavetoomuchotherstufftospendmymoneyon.com club.


:bigok:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> my700hasbeenbrokensolongIdontrememberwhatitsliketoridebecauseIhavetoomuchotherstufftospendmymoneyon.com club.


Do they have a website?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> Do they have a website?


 
do they?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> my700hasbeenbrokensolongIdontrememberwhatitsliketoridebecauseIhavetoomuchotherstufftospendmymoneyon.com club.


 
thats funny as **** i need to join this club


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

speedman said:


> thats funny as **** i need to join this club


me too


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

how many breaths did it take you guys to read that aloud? lol


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> how many breaths did it take you guys to read that aloud? lol


To **** many lol but that is funny stuff but I am a member of MIMB and The ******* Yat club lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cumberland ATV Riders & Randy Miller Racing


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

The Pride, Swamp Starz. and team THAT GUY (but they arent accepting more members on account they would have to change their name to team THOSE GUYS)


----------



## mud pimp (May 3, 2009)

"Cooter Brown Atv Club" in ga.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^haha thats funny. the nickname ive earned while riding is OTIS. off andy griffith.


----------

